# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Rozbieżność wyników i krzywa cukrowa

## Violetta37

Witam serdecznie. 
Wczoraj robiłam sobie badania krzywej cukrowej, prosze o inerpretacje tych wyników.
Glukoza naczczo 87.2
Po godz 82.7
Po dwóch godz 93.4
Czy to oznacza że nie mam cukrzycy.
Dlaczego wynik po dwóch godzinach jest wyższy od po godz.
Dodam że zaczęłam na zlecenie lekarza rodzinnego mierzyć cukier na czczo ponieważ robiąc dwa tyg temu badania wyszedł mi wynik podwyższony mianowicie 106 norma 70-99
Więc mierzę już dea tyg i zawsze rano mam podwyższone nie przekraczające jednak 110.
Po dwóch godz po jedzeniu wychodzi najwyżej 125 , więc mieszcze się w normie.
Dlaczego więc naczczo wychodzi podwyższone.
Czy jest możliwe że wynik z laboratorium jest nieprawidłowy czy też źle mierzy glucometr.
Sama nie wiem w co wierzyć. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

